# Guniea pigs for survival food.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's your new survival food. Easy to raise and great for bartering.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...plates-why-more-people-are-eating-guinea-pigs


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

yup, eaten them already too, danged rib bones kept getting stuck tween my teeth while walking in a drunk stupor back to the ship in the early morning hrs when visiting Manta Equador


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You boys are starting to get desperate.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not a lot of meat on them, same reason I gave up hunting mourning dove. Rabbits are better. My Grandma made the best hasenpfeffer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Another vote for rabbits. Get ya 3 or 4, eat well and end up with a hundred.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You can starve to death or die eating rabbits.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_poisoning


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looked at them, before. Wifey said no. She likes them and would immediately name them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One word...

S-Q-U-I-R-R-E-L


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> You can starve to death or die eating rabbits.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_poisoning


My understanding is that "rabbit starvation" describes what happens if you eat rabbit to the exclusion of anything else, no?

https://www.raising-rabbits.com/rabbit-starvation.html

_Rabbit starvation: Man cannot live by rabbits alone - the meat is too lean. Add fats and a few carbs to the proteins in lapin, and you can easily survive. _


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> One word...
> 
> S-Q-U-I-R-R-E-L


My copy of _The Joy of Cooking_ has instructions on skinning and cooking these. Yum, yum.









"Look out comrades&#8230;..we're back in the book!"

ETA: No matter how hungry, just stay away from road kill, guys.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

When I run out of food I am just going to wait for fema to air drop me some humanitarian meals. That's gonna happen right? Right?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

If your gonna eat squirrels or guinea pigs, might as well go with ferrets instead... they'll keep the rats and mice down. They might fight a bit when you try to get 'em in the oven...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Looked at them, before. Wifey said no. She likes them and would immediately name them.


My girls have had them as pets. The one thing about piggies is they need warmth. So in hard times, they won't do well in colder climates, but rabbits will.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A recipe from my wifes cookbook from Peru.
4 guinea pigs
2 tbl ground garlic
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp cumin seed
aromatic herbs
1/2 cup vinegar
8 boiled potatoes
Lemon and salt to tast


Clean the guinea pigs
Place pigs in water with 
a lot of salt and soak for an hour, remove, allow to dry, cut into portions

Make a sauce with vinegar,salt,pepper,lemon juice,garlic,cumin seed and aromatic herbs. Coat meat with the sauce.

Fry meat in hot oil until golden brown, reduce heat, continue to fry until crispy

Serve with boiled potatoes, may use a creole sauce, chili sauce, or stuffed chili pepper.

Wish the cookbook would have been more precise on the amounts of each ingredient.

This is called "Guinea Pig, "chactado".

Supposed to serve 4.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, you must eat some fat because rabbits are very lean. I sold 10 fryers to a gentleman yesterday. Sent another 12 to the auction.

Happy boy, I am. Threw the bucks in with the does, and second verse, same as the first.


----------

